# Is there a 'morning after' pill for dogs?



## cpendle (17 April 2008)

My labrador (dog) has just run off with the neighbours collie (bitch)!!!!!

My neighbour is elderly and although he should have kept her locked up as she's on heat (am cross about that) I feel responsible and that I should deal with the aftermath.


----------



## rema (17 April 2008)

I believe there is an injection the bitch can have to stop the accident turning into pups.I think it is the sooner the better.Naughty dogs.


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 April 2008)

There is an injection they can have, but as Nuala can tell you, it doesn't always work


----------



## star (17 April 2008)

Alizin can be given any time up to day45 after mating, but the sooner the better.  2 injectins 24hrs apart.  has a prtty good success rate.


----------



## cpendle (17 April 2008)

Very naughty dogs - I've had a serious sense of humour failure tonight.

Thanks for the advice - off the vets tomorrow and no doubt a healthy bill too : (


----------



## Keltic (18 April 2008)

If she was "caught" today day 0 she would need a jab on day 2  ie Sun and day 5 wed. 
Hope that helps


----------



## FarthingwoodFox (18 April 2008)

No but there's chloroform for lackwits


----------



## BankEndRescue (18 April 2008)

you can have a jab done up to 72 hours after mating but the sooner the better for best results


----------



## aelt (18 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If she was "caught" today day 0 she would need a jab on day 2  ie Sun and day 5 wed. 
Hope that helps 

[/ QUOTE ]

thats what my vet advised. the jab however did keep her inseason for a time afterwards so be aware. it was not that expensive think about £35 for the 2 jabs. some dogs have side affects but mine was fine.


----------



## star (18 April 2008)

you guys are all talking about Mesolin (or whatever it's called).  Alizin is much better, doesn't cause the side-effects and can be done any time after mating up to day 45, and just needs 2 injections 24hrs apart as i said above.


----------



## myjack (19 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Alizin can be given any time up to day45 after mating, but the sooner the better.  2 injectins 24hrs apart.  has a prtty good success rate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't wish to offend you or anyone else, but do you not think thats just a bit unfair to the bitch and the pups? 

The sooner the better I agree - but 45 days? Thats just 18 day before she would give birth.

Then how does she pass the pups - still borns?

No way should that be allowed.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have helped many bitches during whelping and have seen them when I have not been able to revive a pup. I have had to take it from her and watch as she tries to follow me. It's a very sad sight to see.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





......and what does Alizin contain - saline - salt?


Sorry, this is going to turn into a rant so I'll stop NOW.


----------



## ann-jen (19 April 2008)

I think all Star is trying to point out is that Mesolin has to be used specifically on day 3 and 5 but Alizin can be used virtually anytime after mating on up to day 45 - I don't think she is trying to suggest the ideal time is day 45!!! Most misalliance injections are given within a few days of the mismating in my experience with the very odd person that waits a week before getting it done. Most people that find their dog has been caught ring up and want the problem sorted as soon as possible.
Alizin is the trade name for aglepristone - no it does not contain salt - it is an antiprogesterone - what that means is it competes for progesterone receptors in the body- according to the data sheet it has almost 3x the affinity for the receptors than progesterone itself so preventing the action of progesterone in the body and terminating the pregnancy. The only side effect is that sometimes large volumes have to be injected as the dose depends on the size of the dog and it can be a bit irritant - but so long as care is taken to not inject too much into 1 site I have never found this to be a problem in my experience.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 April 2008)

Thank you for clearing that up slightly ann-jen.  Have to say I would hate to think of anyone using it on a bitch who is 45 days in whelp, who would presumably go on to produce a stillborn litter.


----------



## FarthingwoodFox (19 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Alizin can be given any time up to day45 after mating, but the sooner the better.  2 injectins 24hrs apart.  has a prtty good success rate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't wish to offend you or anyone else, but do you not think thats just a bit unfair to the bitch and the pups? 

The sooner the better I agree - but 45 days? Thats just 18 day before she would give birth.

Then how does she pass the pups - still borns?

No way should that be allowed.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have helped many bitches during whelping and have seen them when I have not been able to revive a pup. I have had to take it from her and watch as she tries to follow me. It's a very sad sight to see.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





......and what does Alizin contain - saline - salt?


Sorry, this is going to turn into a rant so I'll stop NOW. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooohf abortion rights for dogs, what's next child support from the sire?!!!


----------



## TheBlackMoth (19 April 2008)

My little girl (JRT) had the injection in the 24 hours after mating.  She is now nearly 8 weeks pregnant!!  My vet says she is only his second failure in 30 years!!


----------



## myjack (19 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think all Star is trying to point out is that Mesolin has to be used specifically on day 3 and 5 but Alizin can be used virtually anytime after mating on up to day 45 - I don't think she is trying to suggest the ideal time is day 45!!! Most misalliance injections are given within a few days of the mismating in my experience with the very odd person that waits a week before getting it done. Most people that find their dog has been caught ring up and want the problem sorted as soon as possible.
Alizin is the trade name for aglepristone - no it does not contain salt - it is an antiprogesterone - what that means is it competes for progesterone receptors in the body- according to the data sheet it has almost 3x the affinity for the receptors than progesterone itself so preventing the action of progesterone in the body and terminating the pregnancy. The only side effect is that sometimes large volumes have to be injected as the dose depends on the size of the dog and it can be a bit irritant - but so long as care is taken to not inject too much into 1 site I have never found this to be a problem in my experience. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry if I (my rant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) didn't make me clear. I didn't think star was suggesting anything - but just like you say. However, the thought of giving it in and around the 45 day period just touched a nerve.

Thanks for expaining what it is (though I'm not the wiser tbh).

And appologies to star if you feel  my rant was aimed at you personally.


----------



## severnmiles (19 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooohf abortion rights for dogs, what's next child support from the sire?!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And the claws are out  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry but I agree, I don't think it should be allowed to be used upto 45 days, the first two weeks is long enough to have the litter aborted.  Unless of course there was any danger to the bitch, she is always the main concern.


----------



## hayleygunson (19 April 2008)

Erm... Is the 'elderly man' VERY elderly? Forgetful 'elderly? Hopefully anyway, good luck!


----------



## FarthingwoodFox (20 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ooohf abortion rights for dogs, what's next child support from the sire?!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And the claws are out  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry but I agree, I don't think it should be allowed to be used upto 45 days, the first two weeks is long enough to have the litter aborted.  Unless of course there was any danger to the bitch, she is always the main concern. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course it shouldn't.


----------



## CAYLA (20 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Alizin can be given any time up to day45 after mating, but the sooner the better.  2 injectins 24hrs apart.  has a prtty good success rate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't wish to offend you or anyone else, but do you not think thats just a bit unfair to the bitch and the pups? 

The sooner the better I agree - but 45 days? Thats just 18 day before she would give birth.

Then how does she pass the pups - still borns?

No way should that be allowed.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have helped many bitches during whelping and have seen them when I have not been able to revive a pup. I have had to take it from her and watch as she tries to follow me. It's a very sad sight to see.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





......and what does Alizin contain - saline - salt?


Sorry, this is going to turn into a rant so I'll stop NOW. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we as a rescue must be very cruel because if we get a bitch in pup...we spay her, pedigree or not.....when u are dealing with the sheer amounts we deal with, Im not sure you would feel the same...I would much rather see a pup never start a life than lead a an abused life and be faced with death at the ripe old age of say...1 year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, when the appeal wears off.


----------



## star (20 April 2008)

myjacki certainly wasn't suggesting it was used up to day45, but that is what it is licensed for.  most people get it done in the first week whereas Mesolin has to be done on specific days post-mating which is more of a faff.  I have no idea why you might think it was salt or saline - you've totally confused me there.

and CALA - i agree.  i have speyed pregnant cats up to 5-6wks gone - i find it sad and i dont like doing it, but i'd rather do that than introduce another litter of unwanted kittens into the world.


----------

